# The CASTRON Btt Zone. "tos que ye, oh! Is this a crew or waht!?"



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

*Pics from The CASTRON Btt Zone. "Tos que ye, oh! Is this a crew or waht!?"*

Hi guys! Welcome to our little crew.

















Here we are.

The only thing taht you have to remenber is: "If passes the goat I pass!" :thumbsup:

We´re from Asturies (North Spain or South Europe, what you prefer) and we like so much do the "frirai" and "derrapancia". 

Some pics of our favourite trails and terrains:

Carisada ride: A journey to find the "Cowhorse" spirit.









Snowy singletracks at the Naranco, near Oviedo. In the photo Pablín, "the teacher".









Summer trails in the coast: From Candas to Peñes Cape.









Greetings from "the other side".


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

riiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaa

defenders of the faith, derrapancia style.


----------



## Gorbac (Jan 5, 2006)

Peñes cape... jajajajja


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

A little more of "derrapancia" and "castronia" pics.

Uncle Pol goes down with his orange p7 at Naranco´s NoGlober singletrack.









Me after climb "parapetos hell" Located near the ermita of Arcenorio.


----------



## vidalin (Aug 29, 2005)

-May I write in spanish?
-Another off topic
-International Ban for you.my friend.


----------



## franms (Apr 22, 2006)

Castron forever. You`re bigest!!!!!!


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

vidalin said:


> -May I write in spanish?
> -Another off topic
> -International Ban for you.my friend.


vidalin--->ballonner...

pd.meskojono...


----------



## valenjimeno (Oct 23, 2006)

Me and the hostile hermit.

Nice job Castron Blackass it's time to internationalize the "castronia" :thumbsup:


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

One pic of ours toys. Taken at Corcovado´s Christ or "Big Saint" of the Naranco in a typical Nite Ride. 









We use to ride at night one day a week, with a sigma or halogen kit of lights, however any castron (like bernis or franms) falls into the "agriculture" and we have to rescue him from the cotollas, you know?. 









See you soon friends.


----------



## titopol (Jan 4, 2006)

Good afternoon my little friends.


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi uncle and our new friends.

Would you like to meet Paco "the jailer" or Victor War?¿?


----------



## BlueTomato (Oct 22, 2005)

Lovin' Nature in all extensions (at the foot of the letter)


----------



## titopol (Jan 4, 2006)

Don´t fotget the grandpa...

Nice photo George!


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Today we´re a little "sick"  becuase if weather sucks, like yesterday, we don´t ride and we prefer go out to drink beers from belgium (Piraats, Kastle, Bucanero 11º ;D ) and some millers with fries potatos. 

Is the other face of the castronía.

Edit:
I´m thinking... Anybody can understand our english of "Ladines style"? 

Answer us, please.


----------



## BlueTomato (Oct 22, 2005)

Yes, please... answer us and help us to die.


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

Castron Blackass said:


> Today we´re a little "sick"  becuase if weather sucks, like yesterday, we don´t ride and we prefer go out to drink beers from belgium (Piraats, Kastle, Bucanero 11º ;D ) and some millers with fries potatos.
> 
> Is the other face of the castronía.
> 
> ...


don't worry, nobody is reading this post...


----------



## seltonxx (Mar 23, 2007)

Joder como estais, yo de english NPI


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

it doesn´t matter, Selton.

Copy some words from another forums, manual techs or any conference of Fidel Castro or Chaves, put in some words like: SantaCruz, Specialized, 20mm, sag, broken frame... where you like and ready to paste 

greetings Selton.

"Aprenda ingles con el castorn btt en 2 semanas".

More free pics:

Javimakina´s pepino. Enduro 04 Sworks adapted to Castrón Btt normative.









Gorbac riding in "Foces of the Pendon"


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

oh my god! gorbac lost his jersey's sleeves... or maybe he is metresexual...

Gorbac definetly is the "mountainbikero bujarrero"


----------



## seltonxx (Mar 23, 2007)

Castron Blackass said:


> it doesn´t matter, Selton.
> 
> Copy some words from another forums, manual techs or any conference of Fidel Castro or Chaves, put in some words like: SantaCruz, Specialized, 20mm, sag, broken frame... where you like and ready to paste
> 
> ...


JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAAAJJJAJAJ
it say me, you´r how "cabras"ut: ut: (no se si alguien lo entendera)

Ah se me olvidaba Specialized, sag


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello friends, I only can tell you one thing.... "Estais como las maracas de Machin".

Now we are internationals!!!

Blakass, i can´t see the photos.

**** you till tomorrow suckers (que os den hasta mañana mamoncetes)


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

BlueTomato said:


> Lovin' Nature in all extensions (at the foot of the letter)


You loves nature at your way. 

What will you do when nobody can see you?


----------



## titopol (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi guys. 

I´ll paste the home-made track of our new adventure. A ride among the three more important cities in Asturias: We call it "three cities, three petations (death while pedalling, more or less)"

Gijon -> Candás -> Luanco (Litlle piece of bread with Tortilla and beer)-> Peñas (Another litlle piece of bread with Tortilla and beer) -> Avilés (Lunch Time and possible finish) -> Gorfolí -> Naranco -> Bar del Puri Tomás. Beers fot the fortunate finishers.


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

pol please DON'T DRINK AND POST...


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

Derrapancio, Pol always seems to be drunk when talks about "Hiperpetation" rides.
He was realy drunk last week after several "Piraats".

I love to be a Castron... aaaahhhh


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Remenber me to post this night any photo of morente´s expicha-bike. These people must know who we are (and what we drink&ride, not in this order necesarelly). 

Dear guiris and rest of the world, an "espicha" is the most beautifool and exciting mode of asturianish party. While bernisss (the official Castron Btt cook) cooks some chickens or/and criolles in the grill we consume litres of cider and beer. You can sing in the karaoke songs like: "Que tien esta sidrina" composed by Vicente Diaz. 

And how Pazos says: "The same I say one thing, I say the other."


----------



## seltonxx (Mar 23, 2007)

dear friends: Only one question

where going to buy that grass?

please give me a adress


----------



## titopol (Jan 4, 2006)

Pazos. He was a great Freerider, but one time, riding with the "Black Lehedekari" he broke his bike into two pieces (remember moment). As he "swimm in the ambulancia", he bought another bike, but the things never were the same...

Speaking of all a bit, this post is the re-milk...


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes friends today I received another Upgrade.....
Give me a pair of weeks to show the PEPINO


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Moooore pics. 

Tito with a heckler (what it´s really made for ) & our official beer. The Piraat. Take two "when falls the sea", or when you broke your bike and yo will be happy like Ricardo Boffil.









Castrones in timeout of ride.









Bernis in cotollaland. 
He falls to the agriculture when Franms was riding close to him, like a wild pig.









Derrapancia:









"Tumorrou mor"

Bye!


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

yyaaahaaaaa


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

take a walk on the "garrul" side...


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

derrapancio said:


> take a walk on the "garrul" side...


chup chup chup chuchuruchup

Be garrul my friend


----------



## titopol (Jan 4, 2006)

Derrapancia is, quite often, very bad for the Mondreiker frames. :lol:

I will post few photos in two hours. I´m going to work a lot. 


My face opening the Piraat is amazing...


----------



## titopol (Jan 4, 2006)

Eyy, this thread is diyng...

C`mon guys, tell something. Spam, spam!!


----------



## franms (Apr 22, 2006)

It´s the best post that I never try. We have to give invitation a granfather, Er Cesar, perhaps he can writing english. Like a Asturcon that I´m, I have to comunicate to president, that we have open a new post for the world, Asturcon will go to America´s.


----------



## titopol (Jan 4, 2006)

America needs to know who are "the grandpa", "Victor Wars" and "Paco the Jailer". Definetely.

:lol:


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Next "grandpa" root: Torrestio-Campa Torres - Ohio - Iowa. (x) 

Anybody wants to invite us to ride in SC (Ca.) or B.Columbia? 
What´s the better combination of Feve-Renfe to go there, gorbac?
Who killed kennedy?
Why my clothes smells like cowshit after riding?¿?


----------



## titopol (Jan 4, 2006)

Let´s imagine for a while a "Castron tipical ride" in BritishColumbia. 

In the first km Bernis would have to stop and fix another time the swingarm screws.
In the second km, Fran will crash while pedalling uphills resulting in several "hijosdeputa" insults.
In the third km, Carliños´s ultracoloured, fashioned and flavoured gloves will reflect in Niko`s eyes resulting in its cure for "miopia". Miracle!!
In the fourth Km I will broke some little but super-important part of my bike. All of this will happen in some easy trail or in a road connection, never in a technical zone. Laughs...
In the fifth, Javi will have a puncture in both tyres (Vertcal 2.3), resulting another time in several "hijosdeputa" insults and laughs
At the end, we will look for Mahous like the paletos we are (countryside people) and then, we will start to talk about derrapancias, fat tyres, etc..

We´re nor prepared to go to states yet.


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

titopol said:


> Let´s imagine for a while a "Castron tipical ride" in BritishColumbia.
> 
> In the first km Bernis would have to stop and fix another time the swingarm screws.
> In the second km, Fran will crash while pedalling uphills resulting in several "hijosdeputa" insults.
> ...


It will be just like this.
MMUUUUhahahahahahaaaa mmmmuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

titopol said:


> Let´s imagine for a while a "Castron tipical ride" in BritishColumbia.
> 
> In the first km Bernis would have to stop and fix another time the swingarm screws.
> In the second km, Fran will crash while pedalling uphills resulting in several "hijosdeputa" insults.
> ...


the states aren't prepared for a castronic attack...


----------



## franms (Apr 22, 2006)

It´s more funny that spanish post.......and I´ve put points same the other side......


----------



## Scottty (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi guys! I`m here too!
I`m expandig my biking knowledgements all over the world.


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

By the glory of my mother!! 
The Spot-spammer strikes back!

I believe that if we go to EEUU, they will be scared with us, but not by our MTB skill.
We are the champions of the "Mahou" way of life. ahhhh


----------



## franms (Apr 22, 2006)

HP´s....... ("Genitivo sajon" I can´t traslate)......for all body!!!!!!!


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

Franms you are a Very bad man.
You are always telling us things like HP´s.
But not only all is bad....

You are "THE SPOT SPAMMER"


----------



## Scottty (Mar 28, 2007)

I hate the weather in this spring that stated 3 days ago .Its always rainig , I´d like just a little mud but not everywere!:bluefrown:


----------



## franms (Apr 22, 2006)

....came to the jungle!!!!!!......we´ll die soon.....and fall 35€ to the bank.


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

35€ to die at 100miles trip with more than 5000 uphill vertical meters.








I am an English gramatical monster


----------



## franms (Apr 22, 2006)

monster like your face!!!!!! It´s jooking......


----------



## titopol (Jan 4, 2006)

This was my face after survivng Ronda101. I`m afarid, my face in the Soplao will be much worst... And when my face becomes like this, it will remain 80km more..


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

Nobody looks at your face POL, the girl behind you is a bit pretty than you jur jur.

Your "petation" face is the milk.


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Look at the shirt of the girl. It says: "La legión nos une", 
is a legionary!!!  
And she is looking to titpol hard-ass. I don´t want to know what is she thinking about it.


----------



## franms (Apr 22, 2006)

and...what is the tipical animal of legionary.....the crew...like us!!!!!! The legion fixed us!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

the chic breaking her ass after 60M-


pol near to puke after 60M

the chic wins!


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

oh mama! if all the legionaries were like that we could have the biggest legion at world.

But realy the female legionary is the same than a male but whith less moustache hair.


----------



## Scottty (Mar 28, 2007)

We are going to die tmorrow....ut:


----------



## franms (Apr 22, 2006)

I´ve a friend that he want change to " the other side". His name begining with B and......so sorry but this thinks is for all body.....be carreful with put your ass front his face!!!!!!


----------



## BlueTomato (Oct 22, 2005)

Two ilustrative pics about castron spirit


----------



## BlueTomato (Oct 22, 2005)

Aliens be aware !!

we are almost friendly !! even drunk !! anyway i dont drink, only smoke at Alkor's second floor, oportunities sector.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2004)

wow, the riding looks cool. I'm coming over for a month but will be on my rigid kona, so I thinkI'll really be missing my 5 spot for a lot of those trails. Still, if I like Spain I could always come back for longer.

Any good shops in Santander or Oviedo? I'll invariably break something (hopefully not an arm)

Cheers,

Duncan


----------



## Scottty (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello Duncan, I think there's no problem for repairing something broken in your bike, there are a lot of shops and you have got a Kona dealer in Gijón. Cheers and happy trails.


----------



## Mithril (Mar 7, 2004)

Riaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

I´m been laughing for a while reading this post..

I´m very happy to be a Castron "padawan" from Madrid, jajajjajaja

Guys, you´re the best!!!!

PD--> Castron Blackass, lo de la "agriculture" me ha hecho llorar de la risa, jajajaj


----------



## End-er (Aug 9, 2005)

Please show us the Castron Barbacue design.

PD: Is here where there are free cachopos?


----------



## vidalin (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome Duncan.As you know we´re from Oviedo and other cities near it.So we don´t know good shops in Santander.And we either do not know good stores in Oviedo.
We prefer do it by ourselves, with a hammer of cabruñar*,our best tool.
This is cabruñar "_To thin the cut of the scythe with a hammer striking it on the anvil_"









Anyway if you wanna spend your money and time in our shops,we recommended Ciclos Meta and **** bike.Meta and **** are in Lugones not in Oviedo.Lugones is near to Oviedo.


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)

Castron Blackass said:


> Today we´re a little "sick"  becuase if weather sucks, like yesterday, we don´t ride and we prefer go out to drink beers from belgium (Piraats, Kastle, Bucanero 11º ;D ) and some millers with fries potatos.
> 
> Is the other face of the castronía.
> 
> ...


Similar writing style here so I find your english better than the slang kind of writting that we suffered in home, you know, "n skrivo mjor xk n m sle d los uebos" 

In any case, this post is one of the sickest so far, here in mtbr. really, this is TROLOLOL.


----------



## rOoLeZ (Dec 3, 2006)

vaya unos ruines q estais echos!!!!!!

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Ynnad (Jan 30, 2006)

What the hell this crazy spanish bikers are talkin’ ’bout? :ciappa:


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Ohhh... dear Vidalín, discovering the finest art of Cabruñar all over the world.

We install headsets in SantaCruz frames with this tool, the hammer of cabruñation. Our "pirate box" is located in Morente.


----------



## Naranjito (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi tontolabas!!!

I love the Castron´s style.

When i will be old, i want to be a Castron.

But i don´t have the oficial sticker to be a Castron, bad friends.


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Other typical tools are these:


----------



## Quillorrling (Apr 10, 2007)

Somebody flies over the nido of the cuco. You're like Nickolson in this film, very very bad, like a naranco's goat. 

Sorry Sir, can i've a little cup of coffe, please?

Castronia's riders its a way of life ... a way to inferno to alicatar two bathrooms.

How's the patio, chacho!!

Riiiiá

From califato without love,
mati


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

RRIIIIAAAA, hello friends from all Spain!
The barbacue desing is a secret.
I´ll put a photo sonn jejeje.

No free cachopos Ender, you must have survive at the "Death dounhill" to eat "The One" cachopo.
I have already located the cachopo original.
You have to reserve it if you want to eat one, the half cachopo is like an A4, the FULL cachopo must be served in a wood table, just like Asterix and Obelix jabalies (porkus-salvajus).

Bye friends


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

How many "gentuza" por here.


----------



## End-er (Aug 9, 2005)

Javimakina said:


> RRIIIIAAAA, hello friends from all Spain!
> The barbacue desing is a secret.
> I´ll put a photo sonn jejeje.
> 
> ...


hahahahaha (jajajajaaja in spanish)

I hope try to eat this "big white cachopo" (like big white shark) early. If i die riding the "Death daunjill" please bury me (entierrame) whith the "One cachopo"


----------



## franms (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh my god!!!!! This is more famous that The original Castron stiker!!!!


----------



## titopol (Jan 4, 2006)

We are famous. Where are the whores, the drugs and the Rock and roll??


----------



## Scottty (Mar 28, 2007)

Tito , I can give Eufemiano's phone number to you


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

titopol said:


> ... _Where are the whores, the drugs and the Rock and roll_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKPPnGsdh0A??


Ehmmmm... I hear this words in other place...
Is this a song of Michael Jackson?¿?


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

For derrapancio:

Today I run some meters into the urbanization with a new single pivot of one friend.

















I only can say: "Laputaquelapario", I like so much the "bramidas" of this machine.

Me learning how to change gears trying that it not sounds like a techno rave.








In our country its typical that pedrestians walks in the road and trafic all over the street.
Im hot & happy.

Greetings girls.


----------



## titopol (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice BTT


----------



## ocarmeno2006 (Apr 19, 2007)

hi Castrones!!, "VAIS A PETAR -EN LAS 24h of Guadalix"
no more, no more, no more, the RE´s very very best!!!! jajaja!!!


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

ocarmeno2006 said:


> hi Castrones!!, "VAIS A PETAR -EN LAS 24h of Guadalix"
> no more, no more, no more, the RE´s very very best!!!! jajaja!!!


Ocarmeno, you are a mad man, The Castrones will teach Res how to run a 24 hours race..... drunk. Whithout petacion


----------



## titopol (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi guys. This thread is quite stopped. 

The Big "S" is confusing us about the truly style of derrapancia and spamming, or what??


----------



## titopol (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi guys. This thread is quite stopped. 

The Big "S" is confusing us about the truly style of derrapancia and spamming, or what??


----------



## vidalin (Aug 29, 2005)

titopol said:


> Hi guys. This thread is quite stopped.
> 
> The Big "S" is confusing us about the truly style of derrapancia and spamming, or what??


U wanna spam or what?

Writer´s note:
The big "S" is not something about specialized.The big "S" is the biggest metal derrapancia.


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls, How are you? We are very happy becuase nobody and no one of our crew partners die in the "10000 of the Blown" trail.

So more photos of "Castronía" to our friends all over the world. 

Mtb is not all in the life. 
Clandestine Pingpong timbas are a great thing to gets some cashh for components, or loss it  









Some ugly people.









Some derrapancia.









What the hell is it?¿?


----------



## franms (Apr 22, 2006)

Where is te other post?


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

What post franms? Are you drunk again?


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello friends, now if you want to see one of the most beautifull place to ride clik al this direction to see the pics: http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=197437

RIIIIAAAA


----------



## durkind (Jul 8, 2005)

Javimakina said:


> Hello friends, now if you want to see one of the most beautifull place to ride clik al this direction to see the pics: http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=197437
> 
> RIIIIAAAA


Where is it--I don't speak spanish but always looking for new places to travel to.


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

durkind said:


> Where is it--I don't speak spanish but always looking for new places to travel to.


It is located in "Sofear" (or Somiedo in spanish). In Asturias, north Spain.
It doesn´t matter if you don´t speak spanish, we all speak the universal language of derrapancia 

With a few words you can survive in this places, words like: "Chosco con tomate, dame agua, apartaos hp´s que voy derrapanciando..." and others.

Greetings!


----------



## Unleash hell (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Guys... you went so far to "give the follón", eh?

Nice to see you here!

Grtz!


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

hi "hellish"!

welcome here, where the derrapancia is.

:thumbsup:


----------



## franms (Apr 22, 2006)

Coño, leñeitor !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi gayers!

So fvck#ng what?

A few more action from CastronBtt Crew with love:

Our pit box "Horreo style" to repair and keep away our toys from bad people. 


















We are ugly, fat and dirty people



























R´n´r:


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

Yesterday trip.
Always remenbered by "amariconaos downhill" "no seat down".

Red epic guy dixit.


----------



## afliparlabill (Aug 7, 2006)

Fuc*#ing cool dude!!! Specially the big ass bocata.


----------



## titopol (Jan 4, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!!

Remember to visit our website

www.elcastronbtt.es


----------



## lathikadas (Jan 2, 2008)

coñe los castrones de foromtb!!!
amazing!!. i was navigating through foreign mtb-forums and i see the Castron post....
so, now you're world well known!!

saludos a todos

regards


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

lathikadas said:


> coñe los castrones de foromtb!!!
> amazing!!. i was navigating through foreign mtb-forums and i see the Castron post....
> so, now you're world well known!!
> 
> ...


regards, pal!


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

We are international.
We are everywhere.


----------



## End-er (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello Castroners, i'm from Bristol my taylor is rich, and in my country everybody talks about Catroners and Cachopers, there is a legend about one Castron who can eat one pig, alive.


----------



## afliparlabill (Aug 7, 2006)

End-er said:


> Hello Castroners, i'm from Bristol my taylor is rich, and in my country everybody talks about Catroners and Cachopers, there is a legend about one Castron who can eat one pig, alive.


God Damn!!! and Estrella Damn!!!


----------



## afliparlabill (Aug 7, 2006)

... and of course VOLL DAMN!!!


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

What about Piraat?
The men beer


----------



## afliparlabill (Aug 7, 2006)

Piraat is ok to get a great tajada.


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

afliparlabill said:


> Piraat is ok to get a great tajada.


Yes, of course.
When you has given the second gulp, the diction sense starts to fail.
This beer has something else....

2DC-09 oficial beer.


----------



## End-er (Aug 9, 2005)

Javimakina said:


> What about Piraat?
> The men beer


the impar menbeer?


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

End-er said:


> the impar menbeer?


WTF?


----------



## hsbikes (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh my dog!
If there's a Castron section in mtbr! i'm in heaven? Madri-alicantino writting here now for get up the post! 
Is this a divagation post?

SAlutations!


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

hsbikes said:


> Oh my dog!
> If there's a Castron section in mtbr! i'm in heaven? Madri-alicantino writting here now for get up the post!
> Is this a divagation post?
> 
> SAlutations!


Of course, a Castron btt post is always a divagation post full of derrapance.


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

hsbikes said:


> Oh my dog!
> If there's a Castron section in mtbr! i'm in heaven? Madri-alicantino writting here now for get up the post!
> Is this a divagation post?
> 
> SAlutations!


Yup!


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

Great!


----------



## End-er (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh ****!!! Hiramson is following us!!


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

World is a cleanex!


----------



## hsbikes (Sep 25, 2007)

Like Fenanojuvenil says... ****ing hell! 

Also WTF! divagations in brittish languaje.... but i don't speak english! i'm so "lerdous" mtbiking and speaking in -french-.... ooohooo i like to say english. Sorry a lot.... 


EDIT: God! mtbr automatic censured me! f-u-c-k....


----------



## russianyaz (Jun 30, 2009)

...estais pirados...:thumbsup: :crazy:


----------



## End-er (Aug 9, 2005)

At least, we have the google translator:

tengo un cimbel matutino con la forma de un pepino

I have a Cimbel morning in the shape of a cucumber


----------



## russianyaz (Jun 30, 2009)

:blush:


----------



## ramonet (Jan 5, 2008)

+ 1.60  :thumbsup:


----------



## hsbikes (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey man! Ramonet comes to the spanglish site.... The weatherman attacks!

Yarik, what are you doing here???? i'm supercow21 on the other foro


----------



## ramonet (Jan 5, 2008)

hi supercow! are you double father now? good luck.


----------



## lowr1d3r (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello from Burgos, in Burgos doesn´t do cold :nono: :nono:


----------



## crazydog (Nov 28, 2005)

End-er said:


> At least, we have the google translator:
> 
> tengo un cimbel matutino con la forma de un pepino
> 
> I have a Cimbel morning in the shape of a cucumber


Se dice : tengo un cimbel matutino con la forma de un pepino, que por delante echa gotas y por detrás le cuelgan....dos pelotas

Traduce eso


----------



## russianyaz (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a decoy morning in the shape of a cucumber, which drops check ahead and behind two balls hang ....


----------



## crazydog (Nov 28, 2005)

russianyaz said:


> I have a decoy morning in the shape of a cucumber, which drops check ahead and behind two balls hang ....


jajajaj

que arte ¡¡¡

perroloco from foromtb.com

Cheers


----------



## arturbo (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi guys!! why don't you uplod more photos!!!


----------



## End-er (Aug 9, 2005)

Fabada Power!!


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

*Belen Castrón 2009. Castrones & Friends annual Christmas meeting.*

****lng little bastardgoats! Do you want some more pics?

Performance of bike:









Some "impresenteibols"









Santa Glam star, hohohoo!


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

More photos of "action"


















EnduretaChristmas Camelbak with "The Pipper Cider", famous in all the world!


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

mooooore!

Rudolf & Mirabelle


















Woooo... Santa is cooming, children!!!









...And Santa gets a spicy and a Sx Trail For somebody!!! 



























Rudolf going down









Hohohoo!


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Ha haa! Looser!!








Pd. Don´t talk with this guy, he´s working to the axis of evil in argelia 



















Xente from the KueNKeS in action!


















Do you know something about Berrea!?



























Greetings from Castronland!!! See you guys!


----------



## Chall Lee (Apr 19, 2009)

La leche, pues si que sois internacionales eh?


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

anprisenteibols güizautfrontiers...


:nono:


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

God damn it!

No 20 kg bikes on there?

Looser XC riders!


----------



## End-er (Aug 9, 2005)

20Kg meat bars


----------



## sas2 (Apr 24, 2007)

:skep: 
So, you come here when foromtb is closed.......


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Guuuuuuýýýý guýýýýý!!! (Acho achóooooo!)


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

How do you say 1, 2, 3 in Murcianish?

oannn twóoo threeeeee


----------



## End-er (Aug 9, 2005)

In your ass I nail it you


----------



## Javimakina (Mar 25, 2007)

five!!


----------



## playu72 (Jul 18, 2010)

With fabadesion and ifdrina dont faith foult gasoil

Dilo`n asturiano


----------



## fast eddie (Jan 11, 2005)

Omg!!!


----------



## hsbikes (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh dammm you're so down.... fools!

Can I ride with us?


----------



## fast eddie (Jan 11, 2005)

I swear for my tija pija that I'd like to Ride for Asturland.......maybe some day this summer


----------



## pagasarrimendi (Nov 8, 2010)

Btt Castron Rules! The ****ing masters. I break your ass, the ****ing masters haha
Greetings from Bilbao


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

He he he, thank you guys for your support.

Free little asses of cyder (culinos de sidra) or voll damm´s for all visitors this summer who come with us into the Chigre (Bar) at the ending of our routes :thumbsup:

And because we "swiming in the abundancia"... a few more pics from asturies with love: 











Greetings!


----------



## playu72 (Jul 18, 2010)

Asturias ye nacion lo demas tierra conquistada.


----------



## pagasarrimendi (Nov 8, 2010)

jajaja tiene cojones tener que usar el traducotr de google para entender a los Castrones
happy trails !!


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Good Morning muchachada!

The last video of our own productions. And remenber, from lost to the river.






Naran-Kill from El Castrón BTT on Vimeo.


----------



## hellbeni (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice video Castrones, you are everywhere!!!!


----------



## Fido Dido (Mar 29, 2010)

Castron power in mtbrforum!!!!! =)


----------



## arturbo (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys...


----------



## arturbo (Mar 4, 2008)

Mecagüen todo lo que se menea. No me dejan poner unas fotillos, dicen que debo tener al menos 9 respuestas.

Ahhhh god!! I can't put some pics because I'm not an active menber of this forum...


----------



## arturbo (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll try it again


----------



## arturbo (Mar 4, 2008)

Ohh it's posible... 
I will put some pics right now


----------



## arturbo (Mar 4, 2008)

That's all


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice pics Arturbo! Maravelous!!!
Life the mother who takes you to the world!
(Viva la madre que te parió)


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

arturbo said:


> I'll try it again


nice pics!!!! :thumbsup:
where is this?
qué pueblo es este?


----------



## chuscoto (Nov 15, 2011)

very good, I did not know that the good exportavais mt b


----------



## ikas (Nov 15, 2011)

nice pic's


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

More pics from our lands!


----------



## End-er (Aug 9, 2005)

Do you have any fabada and cachopo pics? That is the extreme experience in your lands


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

I´ll try to take some pics in next cachopo seassons for you. The fabada (or beans with compango) is a secret recipe like the cocacola.

Greetings!


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi! Reup with some pics from one of our last trails. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

What are you container to me?


----------

